# USB flash drive virus/worm



## peterjcs (Jan 23, 2007)

My friends usb flash drive is infected by virus/worm. the virus will create a folder name with .exe extension. For example if you have a folder name "computer", the virus will create a folder with name "computer.exe" in the computer folder. if you run the computer.exe folder, ha ha your computer will be infected. the virus will disable the task manager, registry editor and will cause the usb flash drive unable to remove. If another clean(without virus) usb flash drive is insert into the computer, the clean usb flash drive will be infected(will create many folder with .exe extension)

anyone here know what is the virus and how to solve it? I use avast to scan the folder with .exe extension but does not found any problem, the avast is always updated.

thank you


----------



## Angelfire777 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi,

Please read and follow the instructions here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f112/if-you-think-your-computer-is-infected-203704.html


----------

